# Prendre controle d'un mac avec Terminal



## apple_fan (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai 2 macbook et le principal est totalement inutilisable cf post ci-dessous :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/victime-du-bricolage-dfu-10-5-6-ni-clavier-ni-souris-248029.html

Le partage de fichier est activé et j'arrive a rentrer dans mon mac et voir les fichiers mais rien de plus.

Il semble qu'il faille "reconstruire les kext" ou encore les "launch services" ! Tout cela est de l'hébreux pour moi.

Existe-t-il un moyen de rentrer avec Terminal via mon second mac et de taper quelques commandes Unix magiques ?

Merci & bonne année 2009


----------



## olof (3 Janvier 2009)

Oui, c'est possible. Il faut que sur ton Mac "mort" le partage "Session à distance" soit activé. Quand il est activé, tu peux l'atteindre avec la commande ssh.


----------



## Zoidberg (5 Janvier 2009)

Hello,
et avec un clavier bluetooth (oui, encore faut-il en avoir un  )?
a moins que le bluetooth ne fasse lui aussi parti de la chaine usb, je ne sais pas.
une reparation via le dvd d'install n'est pas possible?
sinon effectivement en ssh.
++


----------



## r e m y (8 Février 2009)

olof a dit:


> Oui, c'est possible. Il faut que sur ton Mac "mort" le partage "Session à distance" soit activé. Quand il est activé, tu peux l'atteindre avec la commande ssh.



J'ai 2 macs à la maison avec Partage écran/session à distance autorisés.

J'ai une application permettant de synchroniser mes bibliothèques iTunes entre les 2 Macs, qui nécessite, lorsque je veux faire la synchro, d'être lancée sur les 2 Macs.

J'aimerais lancer cette application à distance (sur le Mac distant) pour ne pas avoir à me déplacer pour la lancer et pouvoir la lancer, même si quelqu'un est déjà en train d'utiliser le Mac distant (sur un jeu en plein écran par exemple). Je suppose que c'est possible via ssh, mais je ne trouve pas la bonne syntaxe. 

Le Mac distant a pour adresse IP 10.0.1.200 (IP fixe)
L'application à lancer sur le Mac distant a pour chemin d'accès
Disque dur/Applications/Video_Son/myTuneSync.app

J'ai autorisé l'utilisateur "MacBook" avec le mot de passe "Password" à accéder et à lancer des applications sur le Mac distant.

Avec tous ces paramètres, qui aurait la gentillesse de m'indiquer la syntaxe à entrer dans le Terminal pour lancer à distance, via ssh, cette application sur le Mac distant?

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2009)

Il faudrait configurer les deux Macs pour qu"ils puissent se connecter l"un à l'autre en SSH avec un échange de clef plutôt que par login/passwd.

Ensuite, la commande à lancer sera soit 
	
	



```
open -a myTuneSync
```
soit directement le binaire contenu dans 
	
	



```
Disque dur/Applications/Video_Son/myTuneSync.app/Contents/MacOS
```
avec un '&' pour que l'application passe en arrière-plan.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2009)

Je vais tester...

merci!


----------



## bompi (9 Février 2009)

Ici, une petite description de mise en place d'un échange de clefs.


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2009)

Super sympa.

Avec tout ça je devrais m'en sortir.

Un grand merci à toi!


----------

